# 5-year-old cheerleader, in all her glory



## MonteMama (Oct 24, 2007)

My niece... she is thrilled with her new activity. 

1. 





2. 




3.


----------



## andrew07 (Oct 24, 2007)

im really liking the first one, great use of depth of field, all of them are really nice though!


----------

